
Split keyboards, a five year experience and review - mdewinter
https://raymii.org/s/articles/Split_keyboards_a_five_year_review_including_the_ErgoDox_EZ_Matias_Ergo_Pro_and_Kinesis_Freestyle_2.html
======
lindgrenj6
Very cool article! I've been looking into getting a split board for ergonomics
for a while now. I appreciate the comparison between all these different
models.

Some of them look really good (the matias and the cheap kinesis especially,
since I'd rather not solder my own board) but I can't get over the fact that
some of them don't even care about the insert key. I need a full nav-group (eg
pg up/down, home/end, ins/delete)!

Ergodox is still king though it looks like. So thanks again for the post!

